# DC PE reciprocity



## iwire (May 30, 2015)

Has anyone done it recently? It sounds like I have to complete an application with references and signatures as well if I am doing through NCEES records. Sound redundant and waste of fucking time!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 30, 2015)

It is DC....


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 30, 2015)

Have you tried pulling up their statute for professional eng. licensing? If it's been revised rather recently, they might make reference to licensing by comity using a record. But if not mentioned, then I would try contacting a board rep. to ask. Because I agree, the whole point of having a record is to NOT have to go through all that paperwork (aside from the application itself).


----------



## iwire (May 30, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Have you tried pulling up their statute for professional eng. licensing? If it's been revised rather recently, they might make reference to licensing by comity using a record. But if not mentioned, then I would try contacting a board rep. to ask. Because I agree, the whole point of having a record is to NOT have to go through all that paperwork (aside from the application itself).


ya , it just plain stupid if I have to ask for references and experience signatures again! I might burn this bridges after this..haha


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 30, 2015)

iwire said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried pulling up their statute for professional eng. licensing? If it's been revised rather recently, they might make reference to licensing by comity using a record. But if not mentioned, then I would try contacting a board rep. to ask. Because I agree, the whole point of having a record is to NOT have to go through all that paperwork (aside from the application itself).
> ...


Well, contact the board first. Ask them directly if they accept an NCEES Record for licensure by comity. It should be a pretty straight-forward yes or no answer.


----------



## iwire (Jun 17, 2015)

ok quick update. I spoke with the DC board, all I need to send in the application and the fee without the signatures references and submit the NCESS records...not bad


----------



## iwire (Sep 5, 2015)

ok ya mine is done ...except my change of address..everything goes smoothly wtih ncees record


----------

